# Newbie Question



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

_I bought my first 27' Travel Trailer and hooked up a 30amp in the driveway. This weekend I was taking her out for the first run and never turning the fridge on I did turn it on last night. Made sure it was on auto to detect I'm on AC Power and not gas, the butane is turned off anyway. The light is on in the fridge and I riased the temp to see if anything happened. 16 hours later now this 2013 Shasta Revere with nice flatscreens all ready to head out has been canceled. Seems the service department didn't check it out and it might be bad or they said maybe insulation had fell down behind it and it can't breath. The Fridge in not on a fold out side and this morning I felt heat on the outside of the trailer where it sits inside. _

_Anyone want to take a shot because I normally find I'm missing something real simple rather than to drag it back up there and leave it. My salesman won't even talk to me, he transfers me to service. I feel like taking my AR up there and making some noice. No checkout, no follow up from a salesman that loved us before we drove off the lot._


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I would check all the connections on the circuit board on the back of the fridge. Pull the outside vent cover to access it. If the coils are warm it should be cooling. Also make sure the thermistor (the plastic clip that holds it to the fins) has not fallen off the fins on the insde of the fridge.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Darn thing is cooling now from butane only. Checking GFI's and neutral and hot on the 30AMP run from my house box to the Outdoor RV outlet to see if I didn't cross the wires. It makes a difference. Last, check the 20AMP GFI on the main 30amp breaker. If it popped, fridge don't work.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Ours would work on propane but quit working on electric. Turned out to be a circuit board for the electric side.


----------



## GForce (Aug 5, 2009)

I know it's not going to help you much to say this. But today's newer RVs have some of the worst quality issues that you can imagine. And that applies to just about every manufacturer out there.

If you read some of the RV forums on the web you will find tons of stories like yours and much worse.

I wanted to buy the "best" brand on the market. So in '10 I bought a brand new 31' Airstream Classic. $72k and have had so many issues it's pathetic. After the 2 year warranty expired I finally just gave up. I'll contend with the issues on my own as I can.

Also, 3 months ago my parents bought a new 5th wheel. A 38ft. Open Range.
They haven't spent a single night in it yet because of constant problems.

Sorry for the long post. But I just wanted you to know your dealer is about the same as all the others.


----------



## Matagorda Mako (Aug 4, 2011)

If you take the vent off the outside there will be a black cover over the circuit board. Remove the cover and check the 2 fuses on the board. If both are good take it to a dealer and get them to cover it under warranty. 

Mike


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

If it cools on LP but not on AC, the electric heater on boiler is not heating. Like said, check the AC fuse on the control board. If the ATC fuse was blown, the fridge would not work on LP.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

GForce said:


> I know it's not going to help you much to say this. But today's newer RVs have some of the worst quality issues that you can imagine. And that applies to just about every manufacturer out there.
> 
> If you read some of the RV forums on the web you will find tons of stories like yours and much worse.
> 
> ...


I have a Keystones Outback and its front wrinkles. The cost to replace it with exact same material and likely will have same issue is 3K. I found out many other Outback owners also have same issue with theirs. 
I was thinking of an Airstream for replacement....sad_smiles 
I guess best way is to buy an old Airstream and rebuild it from ground up.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Do you have the 12V battery hooked up? Even on AC power, the fridge needs 12V to work and cool. Al least the old Dometics like my model built in 2002 do.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

justaddwater2, It should be under waranty correct? If not, it is not so old it is probably an easy fix at shop. Some of the suggestions here are great home checks first though. Also, get a screen on the vents to keep out the spiders. Mine would not work on gas, but it was a relay switch to open the gas valve. Got it fixed. No problems in a year. Also, true there is a lot of maintenance on these rigs, just have to stay on top of em.


----------

